# How to gain tortoise trust



## polo582 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have had my tortoise for about a year now but she still hides whenever she sees my hands whether it be to give her food or change water. Is there any way to build trust, or does it just come with time.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 16, 2017)

You have a young Sulcata that had a pretty nasty drop from a height if I remember rightly. 

They gain confidence at different rates, but some are always shy. 


Do you leave your tortoise in its enclosure? Or do you take it out to cuddle, play or exercise?

They’re happiest and healthiest in the heat, humidity and UVB of their enclosure with all 4 feet on the ground. 

Following a routine can help them to learn what to expect and when. 

Something like:
- Have the lights on a timer so they go on and off at the same time each day. 

- Start the day with a 20 minute soak before your tort has warmed up properly. 

- While your tort soaks, tidy the enclosure and place food

- Replace your tort and leave it to be brave. 

Resist the temptation to handle him too much. He will learn to trust you and decide you bring yummy food, but he won’t like noise and disturbance.

Have we looked over photos of your enclosure and lighting to see if there are any changes we would recommend?

Have you read and acted on the TFO care sheets?

They're written by species experts working hard to correct the outdated information widely available on the internet and from pet stores and, sadly, from some breeders and vets too. 

Beginner Mistakes 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/beginner-mistakes.45180/

How to raise a healthy Sulcata 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/how-to-raise-a-healthy-sulcata-or-leopard-version-2-0.79895/

For those that have a young Sulcata 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/for-those-who-have-a-young-sulcata.76744/


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2017)

Sometimes it depends upon the species. What kind is your tortoise?


----------



## polo582 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thank you for the responses, my tortoise is a female sulcata, I do take my tortoise out to play in my yard every other day, lights go on at 6:30 and turn off at 10:00, she gets soaked every other day.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 16, 2017)

A very warm welcome to the forum @polo582 .

Oli - my beloved Greek tort - thankfully did get used to me, and maybe too much.  He won't eat unless I hand feed hm!  I don't mind that but I'm not always around. What a spoiled brat he is.


----------



## Big Charlie (Nov 16, 2017)

I think Charlie got friendlier when he was older. Maybe because there wasn't as big a difference in our sizes. He still startles if I approach him from behind. He has to see me coming. I rub his head and neck gently every day and give him lots of healthy treats from my hand so he associates me with good things.


----------



## Gillian M (Nov 16, 2017)

Big Charlie said:


> I think Charlie got friendlier when he was older. Maybe because there wasn't as big a difference in our sizes. He still startles if I approach him from behind. He has to see me coming. I rub his head and neck gently every day and give him lots of healthy treats from my hand so he associates me with good things.


That is great to know.


----------

